# Naked Palette/MAC Satin Taupe Dupe?



## xjsbellamias13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello ladies, I just had a quick question for those of you with the new Naked palette. Is there a dupe in there for MAC's satin taupe? Thanks for the help!


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 2, 2010)

Mmm, I don't think so. Sorry about the low quality here, this is my first time trying to take pictures of swatches! It's nighttime right now and I only have the light in my bathroom, but I thought it would at least give you a general idea of what these look like.

I didn't swatch all of the Naked palette, leaving out the ones that definitely don't look anything like Satin Taupe. Here's some of the darker ones together with MAC Satin Taupe: 







None of them really have the same color, but I thought that Toasted had a very similar frost texture and a close shade, so here are the two in a hopefully better photo:






So I think that if you are okay with something _similar_ but don't need to have the exact same color, Toasted might do the trick? Satin Taupe is definitely still a lot darker, though. 

I wouldn't really trust my lighting here for true color or my inexperience with swatching... buuuut I still hope this helps a little bit!


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks so much! That really did help. I think I'm going to grab satin taupe as well


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh, good, glad I could help!

You should! Satin Taupe is so versatile and looks great on so many different skin tones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you like it. Well, I could say the same for the UD Naked palette too, though - I think all those could work for anybody.


----------

